# Ναυπηγήσεις, Μετασκευές - Buildings,  retrofits, demolition > Ναυπηγήσεις, Μετασκευές, Διαλύσεις πλοίων (Buildings,  retrofits, demolition) > Διαλύσεις πλοίων >  Διαλύσεις πλοίων στο εξωτερικό (Ship breaking up aborad)

## tolaras

shipwreck2.jpg ελληνικο πλοιο Λογοσ ΙΙ στην Αλιαγα

----------


## Νικόλας

πφφφ..ποτέ δεν θα ήθελα να δω τον *ΒΑΠΟΡΑ* σε αυτό το σημείο.....

----------


## tolaras

κανενας μας δεν θελει...νομιζω

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> shipwreck2.jpg ελληνικο πλοιο Λογοσ ΙΙ στην Αλιαγα


 Δεν είναι ελληνικό,ανήκε στη GBE θρησκευτική/φιλανθρωπική οργάνωση που βάζει γιά ονόματα λέξεις από το Ευαγγέλιο όπως Δούλος,Ανάστασις κλπ.Ήταν αδελφό με το ΑΡΚΑΔΙΑ του Πριόβολου.

----------


## SteliosK

Ακόμη ένα rοro για διάλυση.
Πρόκειται για το Global Spirit που είχαμε δει *εδώ* τον Απρίλιο  καθώς αναχωρούσε από το Πέραμα.
Το βαπόρι έφτασε στην Αλιαγα στις 5/8/14 όπως βλέπουμε στηφωτογραφίαπου μοιράστηκε ο Selim San.

10523679_802536533112665_6548009086506350162_o.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ακόμη ένα rοro για διάλυση.
> Πρόκειται για το Global Spirit που είχαμε δει *εδώ* τον Απρίλιο καθώς αναχωρούσε από το Πέραμα.
> Το βαπόρι έφτασε στην Αλιαγα στις 5/8/14 όπως βλέπουμε στη* φωτογραφία* που μοιράστηκε ο Selim San.


 Aυτοκινητάδικο γιά να το πούμε ακριβέστερα :Fat: .

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Ο ακριβής τύπος αυτών των πλοίων, εις την Αγγλικήν είναι ο _"Vehicles Carrier"_ και όχι RO/RO. Τώρα στα Ελληνικά πως αποδίδεται δεν είμαι βέβαιος. Το ...μεταφραστήρι πάντως του google, τον όρο "Vehicles Carrier" τον μεταφράζει ως "Οχηματαγωγό".

----------


## roussosf

> Ο ακριβής τύπος αυτών των πλοίων, εις την Αγγλικήν είναι ο _"Vehicles Carrier"_ και όχι RO/RO. Τώρα στα Ελληνικά πως αποδίδεται δεν είμαι βέβαιος. Το ...μεταφραστήρι πάντως του google, τον όρο "Vehicles Carrier" τον μεταφράζει ως "Οχηματαγωγό".


RO/RO (Roll-on/Roll-off) ειναι τα καθαρά εμπορικά πλοία που μεταφέρουν οχήματα και η φορτοεκφόρτωση αυτών γίνετε με "ιδίοις δυνάμεις" 
vehicles carrier είναι το κάθε οχηματαγωγό
στα επιβατικά εχει επικρατήσει η λέξη ferry
και για τα εμπορικά RO/RO

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> RO/RO (Roll-on/Roll-off) ειναι τα καθαρά εμπορικά πλοία που μεταφέρουν οχήματα και η φορτοεκφόρτωση αυτών γίνετε με "ιδίοις δυνάμεις" 
> vehicles carrier είναι το κάθε οχηματαγωγό
> στα επιβατικά εχει επικρατήσει η λέξη ferry
> και για τα εμπορικά RO/RO


Προσωπικά δεν έχω καμία απολύτως διάθεση να διαφωνήσω μαζί σας. Πράγματι έτσι τα γνωρίζουμε αυτά τα πλοία. Διαφωνούν όμως μαζί μας οι διεθνείς βάσεις δεδομένων. Παρακάτω, μερικά πολύ πρόχειρα παραδείγματα από το shipspotting.com. Οι ίδιοι όροι αναφέρονται και στο equasis.org, με την διαφορά ότι εκεί ο όρος "Vessel type" αντικαθίσταται από τον "Type of ship" και ο όρος "Ro-ro Cargo" από τον "Ro-ro Cargo Ship".   




> Name : Global Spirit - IMO 8517279 - Flag : Liberia - MMSI : 636010538 - Callsign : ELTL3 - Vessel type : Vehicles Carrier
> Name : Neptune Thalassa - IMO 9668506 - Flag : Greece  - MMSI : 241319000 - Callsign : SVBZ1 - Vessel type : Vehicles Carrier
> Name : Grande Italia - IMO 9227912 - Flag : Italy - MMSI : 247039300 - Callsign : IBTF - Vessel type : Vehicles Carrier
> 
> Name : Pelagitis - IMO 7528611 - Flag : Greece - MMSI : 241053000 - Callsign : SVBC8 - Vessel type :  Ro-ro Cargo
> Name : Aegean Heaven - IMO 9203605 - Flag : Malta - MMSI : 249082000 - Callsign : 9HKC9 - Vessel type : Ro-ro Cargo
> Name :  Ippotis - IMO 9009633 - Flag : Cyprus - MMSI : 212679000 - Callsign : P3CU8 - Vessel type : Ro-ro Cargo

----------


## roussosf

Από τα προαναφερθέντα μου δίνετε η εντύπωση ότι:
τα εμπορικά πλοία που μεταφέρουν οχήματα για εμπορικούς σκοπούς(κυρίως πώληση)τα ονομάζει vechicle carrier
RO/RO Cargo αναφέρει αυτά που μεταφέρουν οχήματα τα οποία οχήματα μεταφέρουν εμπόρευμα
πάντως ο 'όρος RO/RO η αυτοκινητάδικο συνήθως έχει επικρατήσει για τα πλοία που το shipspotting αναφέρει ως vechicle carrier
πάντως όπως και να αναφέρετε εμείς καταλαβαίνουμε ότι μιλάμε για πλοία μεταφοράς οχημάτων

----------


## SteliosK

*Isabel Del Mar*
Έφτασε στην Αλιάγα στις 22/09/14 και περιμένει το τέλος του.

1973569.jpg
φωτογραφία: Selim San

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> *Isabel Del Mar*
> Έφτασε στην Αλιάγα στις 22/09/14 και περιμένει το τέλος του.
> 
> 1973569.jpg
> φωτογραφία: Selim San


 Ωραίο βαπόρι κ από τα πολύ λίγα ιαπωνικά ΕΓ/ΟΓ που πουλήθηκαν σε άλλους Ευρωπαίους εκτός από Έλληνες. Σε καλύτερους καιρούς μπορεί να μην μας είχε ξεφύγει!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Απο οτι ειχα ακουσει πριν αρκετα χρονια ειχε δει αυτο και το αδελφο του ο Γιαννατος ο οποιος εφερε μετα απο λιγο,1998, το MARIA G.

----------


## pantelis2009

Στις αρχές του μήνα το είδα δυτικά της Πελοποννήσου, μετά το είδα στους Καλούς Λιμένες στη Νότια Κρήτη μάλλον για πετρέλευση και προορισμό όπως έγραφε στο AIS το Port Said. Πλέον πέρασε τη διώρυγα του Suez και προορισμό έχει τη JEDDAH μάλλον ....λέω μάλλον προορισμό του είναι η Ινδίες για διάλυση. Η συζήτηση για το πλοίο Dalmatia (e.x Romerania) κατασκευής 1978 με ΙΜΟ 7516761, με μήκος 127,44 μέτρα και πλάτος 21,7 μέτρα και πλέον με σημαία Κύπρου. Για να δούμε τελικά θα καταλήξει στην Alang???? 
Δύο φωτογραφίες με τα δύο του ονόματα από το Marine Traffic με τα ονόματα των φίλων που τις τράβηξαν.

POMERANIA.jpg DALMATIA.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Φίλε Παντελή αφού λέει Τζέντα,μάλλον γιά εκεί είναι.Τόσοι ¶ραβες αγοράζουν γιά την Ερυθρά.
Μου φαίνεται είναι κ εναρμονισμένο :Fat: .

----------


## SteliosK

> Ακόμη ένα rοro για διάλυση.
> Πρόκειται για το Global Spirit που είχαμε δει *εδώ* τον Απρίλιο  καθώς αναχωρούσε από το Πέραμα.
> Το βαπόρι έφτασε στην Αλιαγα στις 5/8/14 όπως βλέπουμε στηφωτογραφίαπου μοιράστηκε ο Selim San.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 159989


H διάλυση πρέπει να έχει τελειώσει, όμως ας δούμε μία φωτογραφία από την πορεία διάλυσης του.
Global spirit.jpg
Φωτογραφία: Selim San





> Στις αρχές του μήνα το είδα δυτικά της  Πελοποννήσου, μετά το είδα στους Καλούς Λιμένες στη Νότια Κρήτη μάλλον  για πετρέλευση και προορισμό όπως έγραφε στο AIS το Port Said. Πλέον  πέρασε τη διώρυγα του Suez και προορισμό έχει τη JEDDAH* μάλλον ....λέω  μάλλον προορισμό του είναι η Ινδίες για διάλυση.* Η συζήτηση για το πλοίο  Dalmatia (e.x Romerania) κατασκευής 1978 με ΙΜΟ 7516761, με μήκος  127,44 μέτρα και πλάτος 21,7 μέτρα και πλέον με σημαία Κύπρου. *Για να  δούμε τελικά θα καταλήξει στην Alang????* 
> Δύο φωτογραφίες με τα δύο του ονόματα από το Marine Traffic με τα ονόματα των φίλων που τις τράβηξαν.
> 
> POMERANIA.jpg DALMATIA.jpg


Καλά το κατάλαβες Παντελή στις 23/10/2014 έφτασε στα διαλυτήρια της Αλανγκ στην Ινδία.

----------


## pantelis2009

Καλά το κατάλαβες Παντελή στις 23/10/2014 έφτασε στα διαλυτήρια της Αλανγκ στην Ινδία.[/QUOTE]

Το είχα δει φίλε κατά τις 20-21/10/2014 πιο πάνω από το νησί Piram Bet στη ράδα την πόλις Ghogha και ήταν και ένα κρουαζιερόπλοιο δίπλα του (ξέχασα το όνομα του) , αλλά με κάτι έγινε και μετά ξέχασα να το αναφέρω. :Apologetic:

----------


## SteliosK

Όταν ένα πλοίο φτάνει στον τελευταίο του προορισμό..

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=398038367014412&set=vb.111732825644969  %20&type=2&theater

----------


## pantelis2009

Το ISABEL DEL MAR στις 26-11-2014 φωτογραφημένο από το φίλο Selim San.

ISABEL DEL MAR 01 26-11-2014.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Στο ισπανικό λιμάνι του Sagundo ξεκίνησε επί τόπου η διάλυση του ελληνικού φορτηγού ΛΑΪΟΝ ΟΦ ΟΛΥΜΠΙΑ που είχε μείνει παρατημένο εκεί επί 15 χρόνια με αποτέλσμα να είναι σε άθλια κατάσταση.
Αξίζει να το αναφέρουμε μιας και πέρα από ελληνικής ιδιοκτησίας (Seamasters' Shipping Co) ήταν και ελληνικής ναυπήγησης. Είχε ολοκληρωθεί τον Ιούλιο του 1986 στα "Ναυς" Φιλίππου στο Πέραμα. Η ναυπήγηση του έγινε με τα "ελληνικά δεδομένα", δηλαδή παρατράβηξε, μιας και η καθέλκυση εγινε στις 14.3.84. Ταξίδεψε λιγότερα χρόνια από όσα έμεινε παροπλισμένο.

77024444.jpg
πηγή

----------


## SteliosK

*Amira Amal*
Ένα φόρτηγό διαλύεται αυτές τις μέρες στα διαλυτήρια Gadani του Πακιστάν
Bλέπουμε ότι η διάλυση έχει ξεκινήσει και από τη πρύμνη.

Amira Amal.jpg Amira.jpg 
photo:Nomi Raheem

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το φέρυ _JAZINE_ (1978 - IMO 7713539) της κροατικής _Jadrolinija_,

ShipSpotting.com

© det

αυτήν την ώρα ανάμεσα Κεφαλονιάς και Ζακύνθου, στο τελευταίο του ταξίδι με προορισμό το Aliaga.

----------


## tolaras

Βρήκα στο διαδίκτυο αυτό το βίντεο, όπου παρουσιάζονται πολλά γνωστά πλοία της Ελληνικής ναυτηλίας, που καταστράφηκαν στην Τουρκία.

Πρόκειται για τα πλοία της GA FERRIES και της SAOS FERRIES...

Το βίντεο, είναι ένα ρεπορτάζ του BBC για το διαλυτήριο της Αλιαγά στην Τουρκία...

----------


## SteliosK

Ότι  έχει μείνει από ένα αυτοκινητάδικο..

12973612_637433619728696_8403526802372877351_o.jpg
photo:Phila Corsairs

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Πραγματικά, άκρως εντυπωσιακή φωτό Στέλιο !!! Μπορώ μάλιστα να πω ότι έτσι είναι πολύ πιό .....όμορφο από ότι είναι τα άρτια αυτοκινητάδικα (τόση συμπάθεια τρέφω σε αυτά τα .....πλωτά κατασκευάσματα, ούτε πλοία δεν μπορώ να τα αποκαλέσω !!!!!).

----------


## SteliosK

Ένα εντυπωσιακό βίντεο από το φορτηγό *C Triumph* ex. Pantelis Sp χωρητικότητας 169883 DWT στα διαλυτήρια Gadani του Πακιστάν.

murtaza.ali.3762584/videos/1312428558771063/

----------


## SteliosK

Mistral Express


photo: Selim San

----------


## Nautilia News

*Στα διαλυτήρια στέλνει οκτώ πλοία της η COSCO*

Διαβάστε περισσότερα http://www.nautilia.gr/eidiseis/pont...lia-tis-cosco/ .

----------


## Espresso Venezia

_"Μία φωτογραφία, χίλιες λέξεις"_..... το ro/ro _VOLKAN_ (1977 - Γαλλία - IMO 7529885).

Το μότορσιπ _ΧΡΗΣΤΟΣ Χ_ (1956 - Γερμανία - IMO 5141794) και το μικρό επιβατηγό _HOCUS POCUS_ (1970 - Φινλανδία - IMO 7102170) _προσαραγμένα τον Μάρτιο 2012_. Το _HOCUS POCUS_ τα τρία τελευταία του χρόνια (2009 - 2012) είχε περάσει από την χώρα μας και είχε παραμείνει παροπλισμένο στα ναυπηγεία Ελευσίνας όπου και _το είχα φωτογραφήσει_ αρκετές φορές. Πρόσαραξε στο Aliaga ως _OCUS_ και με σημαία Sierra Leone.

Και τέλος ένα αποβατικό _LCT Mk4_ (Β'Π.Π.) του Τουρκικού πολεμικού ναυτικού, _προσαραγμένο_ μετά εβδομηνταπέντε σχεδόν χρόνια από την κατασκευή του.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Γιά το LCT έχω ενδοιασμούς περί τινος πρόκειται διότι οι Τούρκοι είχαν φτιάξει μεταπολεμικά πολλά αντίγραφα/εξελίξεις αυτών των σκαφών.
Θα το ψάξω στα κιτάπια μου.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Αυτό ομολογώ πως δεν το γνώριζα. Τουρκικά αντίγραφα LCT του Β'Π.Π., ενδιαφέρον ακούγεται. Θα αναμένουμε την γνωμοδότηση των κιταπίων σου.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Yπήρχαν 6 αγγλικής κατασκευής LCT Mk4 στο Τουρκικό ΠΝ με αριθμούς C101-C106 τα οποία διαλύθηκαν μεταξύ 1981-85.
Εν συνεχεία οι Τούρκοι έχτισαν μεταξύ 1966-81 πολύ τροποποιημένα παράγωγα με αριθμούς C107-C139 από τα οποία πρέπει να έχουν απομείνει λιγότερα από 10 λόγω απωλειών,μεταβιβάσεων  ( Λιβύη ) ,παροπλισμών.
Αν μπορούσε ο Selim να μας πει ποιό είναι,σίγουρα από τα δεύτερα.Παντελή τα κονέ σου;;;

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Νέες παρουσίες Ελληνικού ενδιαφέροντος τις τελευταίες ημέρες στο _Aliaga_.

Το φορτηγό _ΑΒΑΝΤΙΣ_ (1975 - IMO 7407764) εγκαταλειμμένο στην Σκιάθο τα τελευταία έξι χρόνια, _εδώ_, και το ρυμουλκό _ΦΑΕΘΩΝ_ (1961 - IMO 5134313) _εδώ_, οδηγήθηκαν πριν λίγες ημέρες προς διάλυση από το αδελφό (του ΦΑΕΘΩΝ) ρυμουλκό ΑΧΙΛΛΕΑΣ (1961 - IMO 53512220).

Στην επάρατον παραλία και το αλιευτικό _RAZVEDCHIKI_ (1982 - ΙΜΟ 8033871) _εδώ_, το οποίο είχε κατασχεθεί στη χώρα μας και τα τελευταία οκτώ χρόνια _βρισκόταν δεμένο_ στο μώλο ΔΕΗ στο Κερατσίνι.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Το φορτηγό _ΑΒΑΝΤΙΣ_ (1975 - IMO 7407764) εγκαταλειμμένο στην Σκιάθο τα τελευταία έξι χρόνια, _εδώ_, και το ρυμουλκό _ΦΑΕΘΩΝ_ (1961 - IMO 5134313) _εδώ_, οδηγήθηκαν πριν λίγες ημέρες προς διάλυση από το αδελφό (του ΦΑΕΘΩΝ) ρυμουλκό ΑΧΙΛΛΕΑΣ (1961 - IMO 53512220).


Η διάλυση του _AVANTIS_ έχει _ξεκινήσει στο Aliaga_. Θλιβερές πάντα οι εικόνες από το τέλος κάθε πλοίου, ωστόσο την συγκεκριμμένη "πόζα', το ξεκίνημα δηλαδή της διαδικασίας με την κομμένη πλώρη μπροστά από το υπόλοιπο σκάφος, την θεωρώ πάντα ως την πιό καθοριστική, την περισσότερο στενάχωρη.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Στην παραλία του Ασπρόπυργου, δίπλα στην  σχολή εμποροπλοιάρχων, είδα πριν λίγες ημέρες το bunkering tanker _ΧΡΗΣΤΟΣ_ (ΙΜΟ 6504230 - Πρώην ΒΑΣΙΛΕΙΟΣ Χ - Κατασκευής 1965 ως ROCAS στην Πορτογαλία).
> 
> IMG_0474.jpg__IMG_0480.jpg
> _Ασπρόπυργος - 08/10/2016_
> 
> Σε όχι καλή κατάσταση, με τα ύφαλα του να υποδηλώνουν ότι βρίσκεται πολύ  καιρό ακινητοποιημένο στο ίδιο σημείο (τελευταίο του σήμα στο AIS το  καλοκαίρι του 2011). Υποθέτω ότι πιθανόν να χρησιμοποιείται ως "μόνιμη -  στάσιμη δεξαμενή νερού" (???), μιας και δίπλα του φαίνεται δεμένη η  υδροφόρα ΑΙΓΙΝΑ, αλλά και κάποιοι ελαστικοί σωλήνες ακόμα διακρίνονται  στην πρύμη του να το συνδέουν με την στεριά.


Το _ΧΡΗΣΤΟΣ_ (ΙΜΟ 6504230- Πρώην ΒΑΣΙΛΕΙΟΣ Χ) έχει ήδη διαλυθεί ή διαλύεται αυτές τις ημέρες στο Aliaga. _Φωτογραφία_ του _Selim San_, στην οποία δυστυχώς δεν αναφέρεται ημερομηνία λήψης.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Και άλλο ένα "πρώην ΒΑΣΙΛΕΙΟΣ" στην παραλία του Aliaga, τo _ΛΕΡΟΣ_ (IMO 6416706 - πρώην ΒΑΣΙΛΕΙΟΣ V). Επίσης σε* φωτογραφία* του* Selim San*, στην οποία -επίσης- δυστυχώς δεν αναφέρεται ημερομηνία λήψης

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το Pollution Control Vessel _COM R_ (IMO 7735109) με την ενδιαφέρουσα ιστορία του, το οποίο βρίσκεται παροπλισμένο τα τελευταία χρόνια στα μέρη μας, αρχικά στην Βλύχα Ελευσίνας και αργότερα έως σήμερα στο ναυπηγείο ΜΕΓΑΤΕΧΝΙΚΑ του Περάματος, από ότι έμαθα πουλήθηκε για διάλυση και σύντομα θα μας αφήσει για το στερνό του ταξίδι προς το Aliaga.

IMG_0442.jpg
_Πέραμα - ΜΕΓΑΤΕΧΝΙΚΑ - 02/03/2019_

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Τίτλοι τέλους για την υδροφόρα _ΟΛΥΜΠΙΚ_ (1968 - ΙΜΟ 6815225) που _την βλέπουμε προσαραγμένη_ στην παραλία του Aliaga. Ένα πλοίο που πολύ μου άρεσε.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Το Pollution Control Vessel _COM R_ (IMO 7735109) με την ενδιαφέρουσα ιστορία του, το οποίο βρίσκεται παροπλισμένο τα τελευταία χρόνια στα μέρη μας, αρχικά στην Βλύχα Ελευσίνας και αργότερα έως σήμερα στο ναυπηγείο ΜΕΓΑΤΕΧΝΙΚΑ του Περάματος, από ότι έμαθα πουλήθηκε για διάλυση και σύντομα θα μας αφήσει για το στερνό του ταξίδι προς το Aliaga.
> 
> IMG_0442.jpg
> _Πέραμα - ΜΕΓΑΤΕΧΝΙΚΑ - 02/03/2019_


Να το δούμε τραβηγμένο έξω _στην παραλία του Aliaga_, με "σκισμένα" τα ύφαλα του και με τελευταίο του όνομα το _COMIR_. Να πω την αλήθεια μου, τόσα χρόνια, ποτέ δεν κατάλαβα τον λόγο που μετονομάζονται τα πλοία προς διάλυση.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Η υδροφόρα _ΕΥΓΕΝΙΑ_ σε χθεσινές φωτό από το λιμάνι των Σπετσών. Εβδομηντάχρονο πλοίο που δουλεύει ακόμα ακατάπαυστα στον Αργοσαρωνικό μεταφέροντας νερό προς Σπέτσες και Ύδρα. Κατασκευής _1944_ στη Νέα Υόρκη (Odenbach Shipbuilding - Rochester NY) ως _Υ 68_ και μετέπειτα _ΤΕΡΕΖΑ_ έως το 1993 όπως αναφέρεται και στα παραπάνω ποστ. Φέρει αριθμό νηολογίου Ν.Π. 1312 και _IMO 5355890_.
> 
> 12.jpg___13.jpg
> _Σπέτσες -_ _11/08/2013_
> 
> Το αδελφό πλοίο του ΕΥΓΕΝΙΑ, το _ΔΗΜΗΤΡΑ_ που δουλεύει επίσης στον Αργοσαρωνικό στα ίδια μέρη και διαδρομές, σε χθεσινή φωτό από την Ύδρα. Κατασκευής _1943_ στη Νέα Υόρκη ως _Υ 12_ στα ίδια ναυπηγεία με το ΕΥΓΕΝΙΑ. Μετέπειτα ονόματα τα _ΑΜΑΛΘΕΙΑ_ (1960) και _ΜΑΡΙΛΕΝΑ_ (1963) ενώ μετονομάστηκε σε _ΔΗΜΗΤΡΑ_ το 1985. Φέρει αριθμό νηολογίου Ν.Π. 1819 και _IMO 5224546_.
> 
> 14.jpg
> _Ύδρα - 11/08/2013_


Τίτλοι τέλους για την ιστορική υδροφόρα _ΔΗΜΗΤΡΑ_ του Αργοσαρωνικού. Όπως βλέπουμε σε χθεσινή φωτό, έχει πλέον προσαράξει _στην παραλία του Aliaga_.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Τίτλοι τέλους για την ιστορική υδροφόρα _ΔΗΜΗΤΡΑ_ του Αργοσαρωνικού. Όπως βλέπουμε σε χθεσινή φωτό, έχει πλέον προσαράξει _στην παραλία του Aliaga_.


Κατά πάσαν πιθανότητα, για να μην πω βεβαιότητα, "πακέτο" με την υδροφόρα _ΔΗΜΗΤΡΑ_ πήγε στην παραλία - διαλυτήριο του Aliaga και η υδροφόρα _ΑΓΙΑ ΠΑΡΑΣΚΕΥΗ_ (ΙΜΟ 6816384) που επί πολλά χρόνια παρέμενε παροπλισμένη στο παλιό λιμάνι των Σπετσών. _Εδώ_ φωτογραφία από τον Cpt. Selim.

----------


## PireasPiraeus

Μια πανοραμική άποψη της Αλιαγά τον περασμένο Σεπτέμβρη,λίγες ημέρες αφοτου ειχαν φτάσει Horizon και Marella Celebration.
Πλέον Marella Dream και  Superstar Libra δεν υπάρχουν , ενω τα προαναφερθέντα ειναιπ περίπου στη μέση

https://www.youtube.com/atch?v=g8uDaBhI5IE

----------


## Ellinis

> Μια πανοραμική άποψη της Αλιαγά τον περασμένο Σεπτέμβρη,λίγες ημέρες αφοτου ειχαν φτάσει Horizon και Marella Celebration.
> Πλέον Marella Dream και  Superstar Libra δεν υπάρχουν , ενω τα προαναφερθέντα ειναιπ περίπου στη μέση
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/atch?v=g8uDaBhI5IE


Κάτι δεν πάει καλά με τον σύνδεσμο και δεν ανοίγει

----------


## fanis1



----------


## PireasPiraeus

Μαλλον έλειπε ενα w

----------

